# Heiji stainless



## Chef Niloc (Mar 11, 2011)

So what up, you got any on order? A 240 or 270 Gyuto is calling my name


----------



## JBroida (Mar 11, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> So what up, you got any on order? A 240 or 270 Gyuto is calling my name


 
some are being made as we speak


----------

